# does this count?



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2010)

just checking


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2010)

forgot one.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2010)

Absolutely.
 If it still has pedals and it has an engine, then as far as I'm concerned, it's a motorized bicycle.
 Or for lack of a better term, a Motorcycle. SWEEEEET!


----------



## char56 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep sure does.Love that first picture! Looks awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------

